# Billing for ordering physician



## BridgetG (Jul 14, 2011)

If a physician is out of the office (say on vacation for the day) and he has previously ordered labs for a patient and the patient comes in to have the labs drawn by the MA on that day can we still bill under the ordering physician or does this need to be billed under the covering/supervising physician for the day?

I do not think its right to bill under the ordering physician if he is not present in the office on that day, but I need documentation to prove to my manager that billing this way is not correct.  I have looked and looked to prove myself correct (or wrong....either way.)  I just need to get an answer!

Thanks!!


----------



## jackson7591 (Jul 14, 2011)

*resources*

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/Downloads/bp102c15.pdf

Here is a website for your reference.  If you are working in a clinic or physician's office, section 60 should provide the documentation you are looking for.

Are you working at a facility with multiple physicians or providers?   A separate physician or an approved clinician i.e. NP, PA, who is familiar with the original physician's assessment and treatment plan for the patient may provide supervision.   I will be important to document the relationship between the original physician and the subsequent supervising physician/care provider.  If a different care provider provides the supervision, you would bill under the supervising physician, not the original physician.

Anyway, those are some of the points I have noticed in researching this issue.  Please, if anyone else has additional information, please post a reply.

Thanks!

Oh, and you are correct.  It is inappropriate to bill for such services when the physician truely isn't available within the documented guidelines for supervision.


----------

